# Toro CCR 1000 not happy, only runs on full choke ?!



## ToroTedII (Feb 22, 2015)

Hi ALL!
Nice to see a snow blower only forum !

I have an older CCR 1000, the usual 50 mix.
The other day, the last snow storm (I'm in Western MAss. ) the trusty 1000 died sort off, it was coughing. It was about 10 degrees out, so I figured maybe it froze got water in the fuel line. I was almost done, so I used one of those snow shovel things to finish.
I figured I wouldn't put it back in the unheated garage, I'de put it in the much warmer basement, maybe 50 degrees because of the furnace is down there.
So just now it's maybe 34 out, warm ! I started the beast, but it will only run at full choke, even after it warms up !? If you take it off full choke it'll die. 
So what's up ? Simple carb bowl clean ?
THANKS...ToroTedII !


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

carb needs to be overhauled.


----------



## ToroTedII (Feb 22, 2015)

I just saw a video on Youtube for this quick fix ! 
I think I figured it out ! 
THANKS !!


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

What quick fix did you see 

Since you've had to choke it so much you should probably check the plug just to make sure it's not starting to get fouled.


----------

